# Diet food



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Started my diet today, 2 pd bone in ribeye, conecuh, and green weeds! Chili made me fat so cutting carbs!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a pinch under med rare, needed few more minutes. And I didn't even dent that 2 pd steak


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't totally leave out the carbs or you will wake up at 3 am and feel like crap. I have been there and found out the hard way. I started having 2 thin slices of bread for a sandwich during lunch and I stopped having these crazy feeling wake ups.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Been trying to stay under 14 carbs a day. Down 50 more pounds so far. Go easy on the sausage and pork. Triglycerides will spike. Takes about 2 weeks to get into true ketosis. After that, a few side effects. Bad breath will try you. Won't go #2 but every 3 to 6 days. I been doing it since Mid March.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I love the meats and wish I could load my face with them.....but, after my triple bypass last memorial day....hope you don't follow in my footsteps. Doc says go medetrainan.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

METAMUCIL! adds fiber to every meal. it will keep every thing moving. you will thank me later. NO PICTURES PLEASE. and that steak looks damn good.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

that's about 3 meals! i could live with that diet.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

FleaBag said:


> METAMUCIL! adds fiber to every meal. it will keep every thing moving. you will thank me later. NO PICTURES PLEASE. and that steak looks damn good.


Just a FYI. I asked my doctor about going so far between poo's. He asked was I in any pain or distress? Was I having trouble being constipated? I told him the truth.....no. Just a long period between going. We talked about the diet and type intake I had. He informed me it was normal. No assistance required. With this type diet, it's normal to be so spaced out between. Almost 9 months in and I am doing fine.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I did the same diet over the summer. Dropped from 215 to 155. Stopped the first week of September and jumped up to 180 by thanksgiving. 

Been back on it a week now and down 10bs... the key is to eat a lot of fiber, keep the poo regular. Lots of water.

I stay under 5 carbs/5 sugar a day. Absolutely no soda/sweet tea. 

Limited splenda/sucralose with coffee...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That seems thin John, how tall are you?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> That seems thin John, how tall are you?


5'8"

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I will say if the first 10 days are the hardest. If you have a cheat meal, your progress will stall for 3-5days. After 2 weeks I was sleeping better, waking up easier and overall had more energy. If I can't eat a good meal (hard most days as I work on the road) I will drink a muscle milk, or eat a quest protein bar (find em at any gas station.) And that'll replace a meal. If you feel hungry throughout the day, drink some water, if your pee ain't clear, you need to drink more.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

John B. said:


> 5'8"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I am the same height as you are and I am 185lbs, yes I would like to be at 175 to 170 but that is it. 155 I think is to thin. IMO


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I am the same height as you are and I am 185lbs, yes I would like to be at 175 to 170 but that is it. 155 I think is to thin. IMO


I was 120 until about 21. Ideally I'd like to stay at 150. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sitting here eating Doritos and tuna fish. Tell me more about this diet.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What kind is it?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> I was 120 until about 21. Ideally I'd like to stay at 150.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Shit, I'd be happy to stay under 210


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Shit, I'd be happy to stay under 210


You a lot taller than me though Lester.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> What kind is it?


Ketosis is a metabolic state in which some of the body's energy supply comes from ketone bodies in the blood, in contrast to a state of glycolysis in which blood glucose provides energy. Ketosis is a result of metabolizing fat to provide energy.

Ketosis is a nutritional process characterised by serum concentrations of ketone bodies over 0.5 mM, with low and stable levels of insulin and blood glucose.[1][2] It is almost always generalized with hyperketonemia, that is, an elevated level of ketone bodies in the blood throughout the body. Ketone bodies are formed by ketogenesis when liver glycogen stores are depleted (or from metabolising medium-chain triglycerides[3]). The main ketone bodies used for energy are acetoacetate and β-hydroxybutyrate,[4] and the levels of ketone bodies are regulated mainly by insulin and glucagon.[5] Most cells in the body can use both glucose and ketone bodies for fuel, and during ketosis, free fatty acids and glucose synthesis (gluconeogenesis) fuel the remainder.

Longer-term ketosis may result from fasting or staying on a low-carbohydrate diet (ketogenic diet), and deliberately induced ketosis serves as a medical intervention for various conditions, such as intractable epilepsy, and the various types of diabetes.[6] In glycolysis, higher levels of insulin promote storage of body fat and block release of fat from adipose tissues, while in ketosis, fat reserves are readily released and consumed.[5][7] For this reason, ketosis is sometimes referred to as the body's "fat burning" mode.[8]

Ketosis and ketoacidosis are similar, but ketoacidosis is an acute life-threatening state requiring prompt medical intervention while ketosis can be physiological. However, there are situations (such as treatment-resistant epilepsy) where ketosis can be rather beneficial to health.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

John B. said:


> You a lot taller than me though Lester.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just over 5'10"


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Shit I wish I was 5'10"... 

You've lost a ton of weight though, not bad for being in your 40s. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Ketosis is a metabolic state in which some of the body's energy supply comes from ketone bodies in the blood, in contrast to a state of glycolysis in which blood glucose provides energy. Ketosis is a result of metabolizing fat to provide energy.
> 
> Ketosis is a nutritional process characterised by serum concentrations of ketone bodies over 0.5 mM, with low and stable levels of insulin and blood glucose.[1][2] It is almost always generalized with hyperketonemia, that is, an elevated level of ketone bodies in the blood throughout the body. Ketone bodies are formed by ketogenesis when liver glycogen stores are depleted (or from metabolising medium-chain triglycerides[3]). The main ketone bodies used for energy are acetoacetate and β-hydroxybutyrate,[4] and the levels of ketone bodies are regulated mainly by insulin and glucagon.[5] Most cells in the body can use both glucose and ketone bodies for fuel, and during ketosis, free fatty acids and glucose synthesis (gluconeogenesis) fuel the remainder.
> 
> ...


So basically,very very low carbs and I can still eat steak and sausage?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Pretty much. Started at 293 clothed. 211 this afternoon clothed. Before and after pics. It works.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> So basically,very very low carbs and I can still eat steak and sausage?


You don't want to eat a ton of sausage. 

Low fat red meat (steak, 93/7 ground beef, deer, elk, etc.)
White meat chicken
Low fat pork (tenderloin/chops)
Fish (limit tuna/salmon to once a week)

Greens(turnip, mustard collard)
Spinach
Lettuce
Squash/zukes
Broccoli/cauliflower 
Asparagus 

I try to only eat that... it gets tiring at times. Occasionally I'll eat an avocado, but they're high in fat. 

I dropped 60lbs with no exercise. (I do work outside in a sometimes physically demanding environment)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I got scolded this time about my triglycerides being high. Everything else was good to great.

Sirloin and lean beef, poultry, fish (Not fried), easy on fatty pork and beef. Stay away from chicken and turkey skin.
Lots of cabbage, brussel sprouts, asparagus, green beans, broccoli...etc. Like John said, it can get old, but, you get used to it.

PS....John, I'm 56.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

John B. said:


> You don't want to eat a ton of sausage.
> 
> Low fat red meat (steak, 93/7 ground beef, deer, elk, etc.)
> White meat chicken
> ...


Thanks John. That’s my grocery list for the next few weeks. I’m at 207 now. I’m sick of tuna.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I know, lol. 

I forgot about sprouts... my ole lady HATES when I cook them. Stinks up the whole house... Lol.


Tonight's dinner. Leftovers from yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

The BGE has been a windfall for me. Grilled stuff is better for you too. And I grill alot.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What do y’all eat for breakfast? Haven’t checked but I’m guessing my protein bars have carbs.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> What do y’all eat for breakfast? Haven’t checked but I’m guessing my protein bars have carbs.


Usually a muscle milk... I'm not much of a breakfast eater. Sometimes a few eggs cooked however. 

I'm a big fan of Quest protein bars ( walmart/amazon is cheapest) chocolate chip cookie dough and cookies and cream are the best, but they make several. I want to say they have less than 3 carbs. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Not a breakfast person. 50-60oz coffee.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I was the same way, I never ate breakfast but now it's the best thing I ever did. sausages, 2 eggs, toast and I am good till 2 or 3 then I eat steak or chicken with baked or mashed potatoes.



John B. said:


> I was 120 until about 21. Ideally I'd like to stay at 150.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Was the same right out of HS when I joined the USAF I was 120, then when you hit your mid to late 40 you spread out lol. I could eat 5 times a day and lose weight back in my 30's.



jlw1972 said:


> Thanks John. That’s my grocery list for the next few weeks. I’m at 207 now. I’m sick of tuna.


Height?


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

just try drinking a large glass of water with a heaping table spoon of smooth METAMUCIL as soon as you feet hit the floor in the morning. try it for a couple of weeks. most people have a hang up about it like they don't need it but i'm telling you its a game changer. i've told many people about it and they always come back saying it was life changing. one person said not only did it help their diet but also his gout disappeared. it just adds volume and fiber. keeps you clean which is key.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I dunno. 5’6” or so.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

what is this diet called? how can I get more information on this so I can give it a shot?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> what is this diet called? how can I get more information on this so I can give it a shot?


The ole lady does "ideal protein" which is basically this diet, with overpriced food sold by a rep...

Tonight's dinner.

Pork loin, wrapped in bacon, hot sausage stuffed mushrooms and asparagus.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> what is this diet called? how can I get more information on this so I can give it a shot?


Ketogenic diet. I've been on it about six months and have gone from 225 to 210. Unfortunately this is mostly muscle loss because of a spinal condition I've developed. The upside is that during the time I haven't been able to work out, I've gained no fat.

I'm 37 now and have always exercised, eaten well, and maintained a healthy weight. I say that to say that I've experimented with a lot of "diets" during this time. Keto is the most sustainable that I've done, by far. I've had two cheat days in six months and enjoyed neither. 

True keto requires a very high fat intake, about 70-80% of your calories, with a moderate protein intake and carbs around 20g per day. The reason is that if the body has enough protein, it can form glucose through gluconeogenesis. 

While this sounds unhealthy, you can get you fat from healthy sources: avacados, nuts, seeds, olive oil, grass fed butter and cheese, full fat yogurt, etc. We end up making a lot of sauces like hollandaise or alfredo. Just try to get your fat sources from a healthy animal, i.e. yard eggs vs the cheapest walmart eggs. It can be a healthy diet with some of the tastiest food you can eat. 

We eat lots of greens, nuts, healthy meat, and zero sugar. Berries are also low(ish) carb and can be included in moderation. I do not believe it to be a diet for optimal health; I'd say that the Whole 30 diet/paleo would probably be the most healthy and closest to God's intention for what we should consume but this one isn't far off and is very sustainable. 

There are lots of people online with opinions on Keto. For further information, I'd read Dr. Jason Fung (dietdoctor.com) or Mark Sisson (Mark's Daily Apple).


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

If yall wanna up your indoor cooking. Switch over to waterless cookware. We have made the switch. Takes a little getting use to but helps to veggies out a bunch. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I reckon I should have taken a pic of my dinner last night.... Bowl of baby spinach, an apple diced up, a cuttie (orange) diced up, about 2 boiled eggs diced up, and some pork tenderloin diced up. No salad dressing and it was purty filling!!! Gonna try to eat better especially what is in store fer my future! Don't have to work on loosing weight, that will come too. Just need to start ingesting some better stuff!


----------

